# need help with my two HD3870



## Trunks (Mar 7, 2008)

hi there...
i am german... but i try my best to tell you my problem...

i have two HD3870 grafikcards in crossfire in my computer... and iam using the atitool 0.27 Beta 4

and here my question...

i can only ste the fan speed of one grafikcard in this programm...
but i wont to make it on both...
because one of the are @ 36°C withe 100% fan speed... an the oter is
on 60°C with 0% fan speed... 

when i play games or using some programs with grafik... then the seccond grafikcard gos over 90°C an then the computer stuck and reeboot...

please help me...
maybe try in german ^^
its better to understand 4 me ^^

thanks anywhere


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

I would love to write you in german, but don't know it! lol... but I can say that Rivatuner is a whole lot better to use on the 3870's over ATI. W1zz is working on the bugs, but its such a new card that its not fully done yet. 
So i suggest, if you don't have it, Going and getting Rivatuner.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm is correct. RivaTuner is what you need.
There will be a drop-down to select which graphic card you want to adjust.


----------



## Trunks (Mar 7, 2008)

hi...
i got this programm... but i dont know how to use this programm... its new 4 me...
can anyone tell me how i can make the settings from both fans from the grafikcard ?

so that they runs every time on 80% ?

please answer fast... maybe with screenshots ^^

because i'am stupid in this things ^^

tell it me same like you tell a woman ^^

thanks anywhere


----------



## Trunks (Mar 9, 2008)

hi...

i have the programm...
please tell me what i must do to controll both fans of the grafikcards....


----------



## sttubs (Mar 9, 2008)

When you open Riva Tuner, about 1/4 down the page is a drop down menu bar, click on that, it should give you the option for two video cards, choose card one & enter settings, then do the same for card two. Sorry, don't have pcitures to show you, maybe someone else can help with that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2008)

Start RivaTuner.

The first thing you want to do if you're going to permanently set fan speeds is click on the *settings* tab and check the boxes under *Send to tray on close* and *Run at windows startup* via *registry key*.

Now, go back to the *main* tab and click on the button shown here:







And click on the first icon:






Click the *fan* tab, and check the box *Enable low-level fan control*.  Choose *Reboot*.  This will restart your machine, and RivaTuner will detect your video cards' stock fan speeds at various temperatures.  From there, you can change how fast your fans will run at different GPU temperatures!  If you want to use them all the time, be sure you check *Apply fan settings...*.

  That woman-proof enough for ya?  My mom wouldn't be able to follow it, but she's a special case


----------



## Trunks (Mar 9, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhhhh thanks....
it works... oh i love you all man ^^

thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks

it runs verry good...
you guys help me out ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2008)

That's what we're here for man!  And welcome to the forums 

PS: Don't forget the "Thanks" button on the bottom right of others' posts.  Do you need a screenshot with a yellow arrow for that?


----------

